# Topics > Projects >  Organograph

## Airicist

Website - organograph-sj.org

vimeo.com/user10618555

Chico MacMurtrie

Geo Homsy

----------


## Airicist

Organograph - a 1/8th scale model, time lapse design/build
April 7, 2011




> Organograph is a proposal for the Climate Clock competition for the city of San Jose, CA. It is a 75 foot tall kinetic sculpture that responds to and educates about the processes of global climate change. Artists/Scientists/Engineers Bill Washabaugh, Chico MacMurtrie, and Geo Homsy spent January - March 2011 as artists in residence at the Montalvo Arts Center in Saratoga and San Jose State University in San Jose, CA developing this design, proposal, and 1/8th scale model. This is a time lapse movie created about the 2 month build of the sculpture and garden. The first month was mostly spent in meetings and sketching on paper and computers, which doesn't make for good movie footage

----------

